# 30g Cube



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This is not my tank.

Dropped by Shawn's (sports_doc) place over the weekend and just could not get enough of this cube he set up. Well done! Really going to rock once grown in.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya should be great when it grows in. Whats in it?


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I always dig the "Stump" setups, for some reason im just really fond of them,

Good job!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice. I need to do one of these for myself. Thanks for sharing. Nice work also Shawn... (pssst... I like your June Night broms...)


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> Whats in it?


Believe he has some pumilio in there, but gonna let him answer that one.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Unless my eyes deceive me it looks like the tape says something that starts with a C and possibly ends with a olon... :lol:


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

What is that gorgeous redveined Swiss chard in front left?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks even better in person... 8) 



Happy Thanksgiving by the way....


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks everyone

the tank has 4 Colon. Adults but only one that was sold as a male. The others are unknowns and I'm waiting on them to settle in.

I've since added more leaf litter around the rim and am thinking the back/sides need some cover as the frogs are quite shy at the moment. ?with the 4 glass sides?

The red veined one in the front is some type of marginal swamp plant meant for ponds. It grow like a African sword plant. I bet it needs to 'rest' in winter so I doubt it will make it.

Was a local nursery purchase and they have them every year. I tossed the tag though :shock: 

S


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Shawn, 

Very nice looking viv. Do you see any aggression between any of them in that enclosure? Also, do you have any more recent pics of the viv?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> The red veined one in the front is some type of marginal swamp plant meant for ponds. It grow like a African sword plant. I bet it needs to 'rest' in winter so I doubt it will make it.


I believe it is Rumex sanguineus, glasshouseworks.com has some:


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Shawn actually you're tank mad me to a decision. I was twisting a lot on a BG with a treestump in it, but now I know. I am planning to do something like yours. (if you don't mind) 

I have one question. Where de hell did you get the piece of wood?
I am searching for a piece like that for a couple of weeks now and it is so hard to find the right piece I like. I live in Holland so its fairly difficult to get an US'er to ship to me. I have found some nice pieces but the shippingcosts are 3 times the price of the wood. and would make the wood >$100,-

Anyy suggestions?

Don't think I have to mention but:

VERY NICE TANK!!!

GL

Dennis


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dennis,

what are two Dutch doing over here?
I als like Shawn's set up very much. Planning to copy it in a 50-50-50 cm cube. I'll use oak stumps to imitate it. You can find them underground in the forest at places where in former times the threes were used. You could also check Rene Zwart. 
Good luck, Ron


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

It is 3 peices of cypress from Black Jungle, that I cut in half with a 12" Miter saw and leaned together like a teepee. Understood?

I filled the inside with foam and covered the visibile foam with brown silicone and coco husk/bark ect. 

The wood cost about 12-15$ each, and were originally about 2.5ft in length, and 'flat'/wide in shape.

Best,

S

and Michael that is the same plant yes....it may need a winters 'rest' in colder temps so I'm not sure it will grow year round in a viv


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

nice tank....good idea with the wood 

was this a petco sale cube? i need to post mine now that i finally got it up and running a year+ later.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

nice man


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

any updates?? i really like this tank!


----------

